# Wonder wheels?



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

This seems to get good reviews on the net - anyone used it / got an opinion?
Also thinking of Virosol - again same ? / what's better product to use?

Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

WW can be too acidic and cause damage, virasol gets good reviews on here. I'm currently using billberry wheel cleaner


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes, Virosol good and cheap. WW very very bad.

Neither any good if you use wheel wax/sealant tho.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Yes, Virosol good and cheap. WW very very bad.
> 
> Neither any good if you use wheel wax/sealant tho.


I thought Virosol was fairly Neutral & therefore ok for wheel wax etc?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No not really. It is an acidic formulation that wont do any damage like WW can but it will strip wax. Indeed I use it neat sprayed on car when I want to strip all the wax etc off before a full detail


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers - seems Virasol is the way to go - will search out on here for details.
DoctorW.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As aboev not a fan of WW. Bilberry is good and non-acidic, however Megs Wheel Brightener is my fave, although only for occassional use.

I like to seal my wheels with Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine, then a good srub with my EZ Detail Brush and normal shampoo solution is enough to clean them up weekly.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Another one for Virosol after reading the sticky about 'cheap and easy wheel cleaner' (viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764). Great for getting all the little bits of caked on brake dust off but it does lift/strip any wheel wax on there.

I've stopped using it so much on the TT since I had the lips polished which now need regular sealing but on the wife's A5 it brings them up sparkling with little effort...

£10 gets you 5L which is dilutable to 'taste' (don't drink it though!)...


----------

